# Skiing on the Cheap - 2022-23



## Smellytele (Jul 15, 2022)

First deal - Mt Abram 2 tickets for $59






						Seize the Deal | Victoria
					

Seize the Deal | Victoria, TX | Savings, Coupons on Local Restaurants, Entertainment, Retail, Spas and More!




					www.seizethedeal.com


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 30, 2022)

Saddleback
The Tri-Color 3-Day Ticket Pack offers 3 flexible, unrestricted days of skiing and riding at Saddleback.


Adult (19-64) - $199
Senior (65-79) - $159
Youth (6-18) - $159


4 day $50 more for adult , 40 more for senior/yute


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 30, 2022)

Also make sticky.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 11, 2022)

I just picked up a pair of new Head Ski Boots, call the MSRP $650, butt they're woman's and fit me perfectly. I have a nice pair of 3 pin cross country skis, butt I'm thinking it'll be worth it to buy new GS skis. 

Back on topic, gezzz even Pat's Peak is raising rates. At this point I'll take anything that's fully open and staffed. Weren't sticky notes invented by mistake at 3M?


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Aug 13, 2022)

Gotta point out the Ski Cooper pass for this year. Adults are $429 right now and $529 after October.

Your Cooper Season Pass allows you to ski 3 free days at each of these partner resorts (4 days at Diamond Peak)

Monarch, CO
Loveland, CO
Sunlight, CO
Powderhorn, CO
Eaglecrest, AK
Mt Spokane, WA  NEW!
Mt Ashland, OR
Mt Shasta Ski Park, CA  NEW!
Snow Valley, CA 
Mt Baldy, CA
Diamond Peak, NV* (4 Days)
Lee Canyon, NV
Brundage, ID*
Bogus Basin, ID*
Pebble Creek, ID
Soldier Mountain, ID
Great Divide, MT
Cherry Peak, UT
Eagle Point, UT 
Sundance, UT NEW!
Hogadon Basin, WY*  NEW!
Pine Creek, WY  NEW!
Snow King, WY*
Snowy Range, WY
Sleeping Giant, WY
White Pine, WY  NEW!
Angel Fire, NM
Red River, NM
Ski Apache, NM
Terry Peak, SD  NEW!
Seven Oaks, IA
Snowstar, IL  NEW!
Buck Hill, MN
Giants Ridge, MN  NEW!
Spirit Mountain, MN 
Mont du Lac, WI
Whitecap Mountains, WI  NEW!
Nordic Mountain, WI
Little Switzerland, WI
The Rock Snow Park, WI
Mont Ripley, MI
Big Powderhorn, MI
Pine Mountain, MI
Marquette Mtn, MI  NEW!
Caberfae Peaks, MI NEW!
Crystal Mountain, MI
Lost Valley, ME
McIntyre Ski Area, NH
Black Mountain, NH
Whaleback Mountain, NH
Dartmouth Skiway, NH
Greek Peak, NY*
Plattekill, NY*
Yawgoo Valley, RI
Tussey Mountain, PA 
Blue Knob, PA  NEW!
Bear Creek, PA   NEW!
Shawnee Mountain, PA 
Mount Pleasant, PA   NEW!
Beech Mountain, NC  NEW!
Masella, Spain









						Season Passes | Cooper | Chicago Ridge
					






					www.skicooper.com


----------



## Nick Wade (Aug 16, 2022)

How much is an Ikon pass 2022?


----------



## urungus (Aug 16, 2022)

Nick Wade said:


> How much is an Ikon pass 2022?











						Let Me Google That
					

For all those people that find it more convenient to bother you with their question than to google it for themselves.




					letmegooglethat.com


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Aug 18, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Saddleback
> The Tri-Color 3-Day Ticket Pack offers 3 flexible, unrestricted days of skiing and riding at Saddleback.
> 
> 
> ...



thats cool, but i think indy is a much better play. 2 days at saddleback and so much more for a similar price point.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 19, 2022)

I applied for a position at Cannon Mt today. If I get it I should be golden.

If I don't then Vail Pass?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 28, 2022)

$50 a day is my price point.

Must stop posting.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 30, 2022)

Sunday River is on the board. Blowing snow on September, 30th 2022.


From Sunday River email blast:
SNOWMAKING IN SEPTEMBER Yep, you read that right. Early this morning, our snowmakers fired up the guns on Locke Mountain for our annual test. Now that the system is ready, we're keeping a close eye on the forecast and are really looking forward to opening day.  

​


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2022)

Not sure why the above is posted in skiing on the cheap...


----------



## abc (Oct 2, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure why the above is posted in skiing on the cheap...


Because he’s new...


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 2, 2022)

You can pre-buy Killington Lift tickets by Oct 20 for $89 a day that are good till the end of the ski season. Good on weekends and good on Holidays with no blackout dates 






						Killington K-Tickets - Purchase Now And Save
					

Killington K-Ticket lift tickets are available online. Purchase as many days as you need and save big. Buy Now!




					www.killington.com


----------



## Vince (Oct 2, 2022)

Boston Bruins and Loon have the Skate and Ski deal for $99. Ticket to select Bruins game and a Loon ticket


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 3, 2022)

SkiVT 4-pass 2022-2023 (sign up for 4pass information is up and running) not 4pass sale yet.






						Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information — Ski Vermont
					

Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information: The Ski Vermont 4 Pass is an affordable way to discover and explore four (4) different participating ski areas in Vermont. Each 4 Pass entitles bearer (passholder) to a total of four (4) one-day lift ticket vouchers, to be used at four (4) different participatin




					skivermont.com


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 3, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I just picked up a pair of new Head Ski Boots, call the MSRP $650, butt they're woman's and fit me perfectly. I have a nice pair of 3 pin cross country skis, butt I'm thinking it'll be worth it to buy new GS skis.
> 
> Back on topic, gezzz even Pat's Peak is raising rates. At this point I'll take anything that's fully open and staffed. Weren't sticky notes invented by mistake at 3M?


I will use none of this. I want new Lange boots, the ones with the neoprene liner.

Don't worry, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## abc (Oct 6, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I will use none of this. I want new Lange boots, the ones with the neoprene liner.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll keep you posted.


No, you won’t! 
NOT IN THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 24, 2022)

Something to smile about price wise 
Ski Vermont 4pass lift tickets go on sale this Nov 1 2022 at 12pm EST(noon). That's approximately $200(last year) for 4 Vermont lift tickets good on (weekday and weekends) with a few holiday blackouts. $50 A day lift ticket compared to almost $200 at some ski mountains on peak days  : ) Will be sold out in a Less then a day if not hours.






						Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information — Ski Vermont
					

Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information: The Ski Vermont 4 Pass is an affordable way to discover and explore four (4) different participating ski areas in Vermont. Each 4 Pass entitles bearer (passholder) to a total of four (4) one-day lift ticket vouchers, to be used at four (4) different participatin




					skivermont.com


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Something to smile about price wise
> Ski Vermont 4pass lift tickets go on sale this Nov 1 2022 at 12pm EST(noon). That's approximately $200(last year) for 4 Vermont lift tickets good on (weekday and weekends) with a few holiday blackouts. $50 A day lift ticket compared to almost $200 at some ski mountains on peak days  : ) Will be sold out in a Less then a day if not hours.
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking of getting one for a day at Stowe, Sugarbush, MRG and Killington


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 25, 2022)

its tempting for stowe smuggs mrg and then i guess a day at burke or an extra at magic, but i dunno, full ikon and indy packs a lot of heat for me.

sounds like stowe is gonna be very hard to use on a weekend during prime season ...

STOWE MOUNTAIN RESORT
*Restricted Dates: *11/25/22-11/26/22; 12/26/22-12/31/22; 1/14/23-1/15/23; 2/18/23-2/19/23
*Limited Voucher Inventory for the following dates: *Jan 20-22, 27-29, 2023; Feb 3-5, 10-12, 24-26, 2023; Mar 3-5, 2023.  On these dates, once the max number of allowed voucher reservations is reached, the date will no longer show as available in the portal and will be restricted from further 4 Pass Use, Reserving a 4 Pass voucher early within the 7-day allowed window is advised and only way to guarantee a lift ticket.  _Lift tickets may still be available for purchase, check directly with ski area._


----------



## p_levert (Oct 25, 2022)

After taking a few years off, I am going to buy the 4-pack this year (dropped the Ikon pass, went with Monarch pass for CO).

Last year, how quickly did the passes sell out?


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 31, 2022)

Ski VT 4passes go on sale tomorrow 11/1/2022 at noon 12:00pm EST.
Most years I want to say less then a day if not hours   : (   Wouldn't risk it if you want them





						Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information — Ski Vermont
					

Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information: The Ski Vermont 4 Pass is an affordable way to discover and explore four (4) different participating ski areas in Vermont. Each 4 Pass entitles bearer (passholder) to a total of four (4) one-day lift ticket vouchers, to be used at four (4) different participatin




					skivermont.com


----------



## urungus (Nov 1, 2022)

Ski NH tix now on sale, not a great deal IMO

Edit: Bretton Woods already sold out









						Ski NH Lift Tickets - Ski NH
					

Ski NH lift tickets can save you up to 40% off weekend and holiday rates. Tickets can be used any day of this season, no black outs, and are transferable.




					www.skinh.com


----------



## urungus (Nov 1, 2022)

Ski VT 4-pass now on sale, won’t last long






						Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information — Ski Vermont
					

Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information: The Ski Vermont 4 Pass is an affordable way to discover and explore four (4) different participating ski areas in Vermont. Each 4 Pass entitles bearer (passholder) to a total of four (4) one-day lift ticket vouchers, to be used at four (4) different participatin




					skivermont.com
				









						Passport Program - Parent/Guardian Portal
					






					passes.skivermont.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 1, 2022)

urungus said:


> Ski VT 4-pass now on sale, won’t last long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The system is crashing and not letting me buy them WTF


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> The system is crashing and not letting me buy them WTF


Sold out


----------



## p_levert (Nov 1, 2022)

p_levert said:


> After taking a few years off, I am going to buy the 4-pack this year (dropped the Ikon pass, went with Monarch pass for CO).
> 
> Last year, how quickly did the passes sell out?



Got mine at 12:05, no problem.  One hour later, sold out, wow!


----------



## p_levert (Nov 1, 2022)

I assume Ski Vermont doesn't want them to sell so quickly.  So maybe next year it will be one per customer, rather than two.  This would certainly slow things down.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 1, 2022)

Either demand skyrocketed this year, or the number for sale decreased (my money's on the latter).


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 1, 2022)

Tiny issue with being able to load up to 12 tickets(first time) into your cart at once I think. Besides your household you could load and or buy 6 for gifts and do whatever with them.

They were accounted for in less then 3 minutes and fully sold out in15-20 minutes. Even with a million reloads trying to get them into the Cart before the 15 minutes.


----------



## Cat in January (Nov 2, 2022)

Black Mountain of Maine is again happy to welcome ll Bean’s sponsorship with $15 Thursday tickets and $25 Friday tickets


----------



## Cat in January (Nov 5, 2022)

BMOM kept their weekend and holiday tickets the same as last year at $55.  No need for hunting deals


----------



## Chris O (Nov 5, 2022)

Surprised to see Burke offer a $45 mid-week ticket this season. Since Burke is an Allied Partner of Indy Pass, thats $22.50 for Indy Passholders. Thats one hell of a deal for a mountain as good a Burke.

Burke 2022-2023 Lift Ticket Rates


----------



## urungus (Nov 5, 2022)

Chris O said:


> Surprised to see Burke offer a $45 mid-week ticket this season. Since Burke is an Allied Partner of Indy Pass, thats $22.50 for Indy Passholders. Thats one hell of a deal for a mountain as good a Burke.
> 
> Burke 2022-2023 Lift Ticket Rates


Some additional good deals on that page, like 3 lift tickets for $45 total ($15 each) on Wednesdays


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 6, 2022)

Chris O said:


> Surprised to see Burke offer a $45 mid-week ticket this season. Since Burke is an Allied Partner of Indy Pass, thats $22.50 for Indy Passholders. Thats one hell of a deal for a mountain as good a Burke.
> 
> Burke 2022-2023 Lift Ticket Rates


Nice. It looks like they're extending the locals discount to everyone midweek.


----------



## Chris O (Nov 9, 2022)

Chris O said:


> Surprised to see Burke offer a $45 mid-week ticket this season. Since Burke is an Allied Partner of Indy Pass, thats $22.50 for Indy Passholders. Thats one hell of a deal for a mountain as good a Burke.
> 
> Burke 2022-2023 Lift Ticket Rates


I reached out to Burke regarding Indy Allied pricing for Midweek skiing. It looks like they are not going to honor the Indy Allied pricing off the $45 Midweek ticket, but off the regular $89 rate. That means Indy Allied will be $44.50 midweek. Bummer.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 11, 2022)

Skinh passport, 4th and 5th graders get one ticket each to every one of the 32 operating alpine and nordic areas in the state. Does not have to be a resident but they require a picture of a report card as proof of age. 









						Ski NH 4th & 5th Grade Passport - Ski NH
					

Skiing is the Official Sport of New Hampshire, and Ski NH is offering a great opportunity for kids from all over to explore the Granite State’s many and diverse alpine and cross-country trails so that they can have a fun, active, and healthy winter.




					www.skinh.com


----------



## urungus (Nov 13, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Skinh passport, 4th and 5th graders get one ticket each to every one of the 32 operating alpine and nordic areas in the state. Does not have to be a resident but they require a picture of a report card as proof of age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermont (5th grade) and NY (3rd and 4th grade) have similar programs








						Fifth Grade Passport — Ski Vermont
					

Fifth Grade Passport:




					skivermont.com
				








						SKI NY Ski & Ride Passport Program | SANY - SKI AREAS OF NEW YORK, INC
					

The 2022-23 Passport Program Is Here! The SKI NY Passport Program-Kids Ski Free* is back for the 2022-23 Season! This year the pass returns with more ski areas accepting it during holiday periods including Belleayre, Gore, Greek Peak, Holiday Valley, Snow Ridge, Swain and Whiteface Ski Areas. As...




					www.iskiny.com
				




Pennsylvania’s program is a Covid casualty





						Ski PA - PSAA - Affordable Family Options
					

Pennsylvania Ski Areas Association for the state of PA ski areas. Check out our Learn to Ski and Snowboard programs.




					www.skipa.com


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 14, 2022)

Correction PA's program was killed by Vail owning 8 of the operating ski resorts in the state...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2022)

Introducing the *No Boundaries Pass*: a multi-mountain pass product that provides up to 9 days of skiing for just $99! 



The No Boundaries Pass gives you access to each of our 3 partner mountains for up to 3 days of skiing at EACH mountain. This season, we're happy to be partnering with:




Mt. Abram in Greenwood, Maine
Dartmouth Skiway in Lyme, New Hampshire
Whaleback in Enfield, New Hampshire


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 14, 2022)

Saddleback sale...$39 every day all season. 



			https://shop.saddlebackmaine.com/s/lift-tickets/c/lift-ticket


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 14, 2022)

Wow thats a great deal, really want to make it to Saddleback but its 5 hours and some change.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 15, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Wow thats a great deal, really want to make it to Saddleback but its 5 hours and some change.



5 hours ain't nothin 

i'd be all over that if i didn't have my indy pass. awesome deal.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 15, 2022)

Jay is 3:30 from me and thats about the max I’m doing for a day trip. Id have to spend at least a few days in Rangeley, then the hotel costs would add up. If I’m back on the Indy pass next season I plan on heading there and Cannon for an extended trip.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Jay is 3:30 from me and thats about the max I’m doing for a day trip. Id have to spend at least a few days in Rangeley, then the hotel costs would add up. If I’m back on the Indy pass next season I plan on heading there and Cannon for an extended trip.


K is 3:30 from me and also my day trip max.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 15, 2022)

3:30 is nuts for a day trip. I will do 2:15 to SR or K early/late but 90 mins max during the season.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 16, 2022)

thebigo said:


> 3:30 is nuts for a day trip. I will do 2:15 to SR or K early/late but 90 mins max during the season.


Get up at 5am and get back at 8pm, worth it if the snows good. Usually I’m at Mount Snow or Magic which are both under an hour.


----------



## TyWebb (Nov 17, 2022)

Smuggs - Kids 17 and under ski free in January 









						Smugglers' Kids' Ski & Ride Free
					






					www.smuggs.com


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 20, 2022)

TyWebb said:


> Smuggs - Kids 17 and under ski free in January
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caveat:
_This special offer is available for stays of two nights or more on a Mountain Experience Package between the dates of January 2 - 31, 2022._ _Only available if you make your Winter Vacation reservation by December 31, 2022. May not be combined with any other offers_


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 20, 2022)

Chris O said:


> I reached out to Burke regarding Indy Allied pricing for Midweek skiing. It looks like they are not going to honor the Indy Allied pricing off the $45 Midweek ticket, but off the regular $89 rate. That means Indy Allied will be $44.50 midweek. Bummer.


Real bummer, was already planning a Jay Peak trip with a stop at Burke on the way back with Indy Pass! Might still be worth it, but hotel kills all that!!


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 21, 2022)

Mostly buy one get ones, but I'm surprised to see a number of Vail areas on here this year...



			https://www.hellyhansen.com/skifree/resorts/


----------



## urungus (Nov 21, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Mostly buy one get ones, but I'm surprised to see a number of Vail areas on here this year...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hellyhansen.com/skifree/resorts/


You also have to buy a Helly Hanson jacket or pants.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 21, 2022)

urungus said:


> You also have to buy a Helly Hanson jacket or pants.


Yup, similar to the old Descente and Geigerrig deals, but not nearly as good.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 22, 2022)

thebigo said:


> 3:30 is nuts for a day trip. I will do 2:15 to SR or K early/late but 90 mins max during the season.


Furthest I will day trip is Hunter which is about 2:45 early AM going there and up to 3.5 on the way home. 

Closest places to me I can ski on my Indy/Epic passes are Shawnee (90 min) or Jack Frost (110 min) - and Hunter is enough better to be worth the drive if it won't be mobbed.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2022)

Saddleback bogo for $79 on sale until 11/29


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 24, 2022)

If anyone is in need of a Jay peak opening day "Day of the Devoted" ticket for Friday November the 25th let me know : )


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> If anyone is in need of a Jay peak opening day "Day of the Devoted" ticket for Friday November the 25th let me know : )


So you’re the asshole who got the ticket so I couldn’t get my son one. It is in your name and you need an id that matches the name on the email.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 25, 2022)

No it is a Validated number that requires no ID 
*Special Instructions: *Please present your Inntopia Itinerary ID Number or valid photo ID at the Stateside Ticket Booth to pick up your lift ticket

*Itinerary ID: 39075771*
Lift Ticket Pre-Sales Confirmation: 176735000001


----------



## drjeff (Nov 27, 2022)

urungus said:


> You also have to buy a Helly Hanson jacket or pants.


If you haven't worn any Helly stuff before, it's GOOD quality stuff!


----------



## urungus (Nov 27, 2022)

drjeff said:


> If you haven't worn any Helly stuff before, it's GOOD quality stuff!


For sure, but not “on the cheap” LOL


----------



## Conrad (Dec 3, 2022)

$35 walk up lift tickets at Mt Abram, Maine everyday this season.




__ https://www.facebook.com/SkiMtAbram/posts/10160341062528819
			







__ https://www.facebook.com/SkiMtAbram/posts/10160338871618819


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 13, 2022)

Bolton Valley  - Santa Sunday 12/18/22









						Santa Sunday '22 - Bolton Valley
					

It’s pretty simple really: Dress FROM HEAD TO TOE in a Santa Claus costume and you ski/ride for free today!




					www.boltonvalley.com
				




Dress FROM HEAD TO TOE in a Santa Claus costume and you ski/ride for free today!


----------

